# Light help- Looking for ideas



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all, looking for some ideas on lighting my coffee table aquarium. 
I've thought of submersible LED strips, but trying to keep the numebr of power cords minimal (less for me... and the dog to trip over).

Also don't want a light that will glare back through the top of the table. 

So the best solution, I have yet come up with is submersible LED strip that I could mount under the top frame lip of the aquarium, or around the bottom. 

If anyone has any other ideas please let me know!  much appreciated! I've attached a pic of the table, note that the fiter and heater power cords now come out the corner closest to camera.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Now that is an interesting problem and am curious of solutions myself


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

I would also suggest using the LED's and mounting under the lip of the rim. Probably the most inconspicuous way, there are also the Marina spot lights. The lights can be suction cupped onto the side of the tank and aimed where you want. I use 2 blue ones for moon lights. The cables are clear and the power-hum allows 3 lights to be controlled on one outlet. Not sure how much light you want, but if you don't have plants, these may work.


----------



## Vanny (Dec 17, 2012)

look on ebay for LED they have a lot of stuff for good prices, it might give you some ideas


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

andrewdingemans said:


> I would also suggest using the LED's and mounting under the lip of the rim. Probably the most inconspicuous way, there are also the Marina spot lights. The lights can be suction cupped onto the side of the tank and aimed where you want. I use 2 blue ones for moon lights. The cables are clear and the power-hum allows 3 lights to be controlled on one outlet. Not sure how much light you want, but if you don't have plants, these may work.


No plants. Not looking for anything toooo bright, just enough to illuminate to see the fish/ rays. the bottom of the tank is black so it's hard to find some of the darker fish unless I grab a flashlight. I've also considered the spotlights. Where did you get yours with the suctioncups? The other option i though of for spotlights is mounting them on a plank and al long as they're waterproof i can fit a plank across the tank, widthwise, and mount them that way.



Vanny said:


> look on ebay for LED they have a lot of stuff for good prices, it might give you some ideas


I have looked.  Lots of good stuff. I've found the flexible submersible LED strips, but can't find one the length i'd need, so to all the way around I'd need 10', so far i've found 3', 7' and 16' lol


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

I surprisingly picked mine up at a big-als. If you're short on cash, it is probably not the way to go. It's about $20 for the 3-light hub, and $20 for each spotlight which comes in red, blue, or white. The only reason I got them was I had a mastercard giftcard and the lights being flexible to mount inside or outside the aquarium had me sold.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm yeah I'm kinda cheap that way 
I have a foot-long LED bar in another tank maybe i'll put it in and see how well that works. I can always get a bigger one if it doesn't. Otherwise they do have cheaper spot lights on ebay.

Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## seamusm (Oct 8, 2012)

what about these?

http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Submersible-Aquarium-Lighting-45-p/56223.htm


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

seamusm said:


> what about these?
> 
> http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Submersible-Aquarium-Lighting-45-p/56223.htm


Could work, but I'm too cheap to spend that much. Could just as easily order something similar but cheaper on ebay. Thanks though.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Not a solution for your lighting, but I was thinking about your cord situation. Maybe consider getting a nice looking black strip power bar to place at one end of the tank/table. Then there would only be one line to the wall. Did you ever check the tank/tables that are sold in the stores to see how they addressed the lighting? That may???? be helpful. Hope you find a good solution - nice tank!!!


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

I have reworked the wiring all on an extension cord to the wall,Only one cord. YAY. I have looked at manufactured tables and most have mounted lighting in the frame or built into the bottom of the tank. I think I'm just going to keep it simple for now. I tried my LED bar from my 5 gallon and it works pretty decently because you can rotate it to shine down, so no glare back through the top. Since it's only 12" long, I've ordered a longer one one ebay.


----------



## mr.wilson (Dec 29, 2012)

I would consider keeping the bottom as clear glass and uplight the tank from below. You don't have much clearance above the tank.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

The bottom of the tank has been black since day one. There is 2" clearance between top of tank and the glass top. The clearance was never an issue in the first place.


----------



## mr.wilson (Dec 29, 2012)

If you don't mind the clutter, close proximity of water and electrify, and looking at the back end of light fixtures, then go with T8 LED fixtures. They are self ballasted and can be sued with an old T8 fixture. Wall washer fixtures are a little bulkier, but are 2-3w per chip instead of 0.5w per chip.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

I've already ordered a longer submersible LED bar like the one above in 2 posts previous. I'm not overly savvy on lights so the simpler the better. Thanks though.


----------



## mr.wilson (Dec 29, 2012)

Ooops, I missed that!


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I think that tank looks great with the 'understated' light look. It looks like perpetual twilight. From the location in the pictures from your build thread, it appears the room gets great daylight, and, without plants its purely a cosmetic issue. I like the 'moonlight' look that 12 inch LED is producing. I wouldn't go more than twice that size. I find understated elegance better, especially when that tank is in the middle of the room, and has to be in harmony with the rest of the room, without appearing overbearing by taking focus away from other elements in the room. (My apologies for sounding like those daytime tv decor guys who say "its not pink, its salmon!"). 

I'm looking forward to seeing your vision once its completed, as I have followed your build thread since you first posted 

Al.


----------

